# you know your addicted to making soap when.....



## RocknRoll (Feb 20, 2013)

I just figured out that i made 75 pounds of soap in the last couple of months lol! Thats over a pound a day. Not much by big time soapmakers measures, but Im proud of myself!


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 20, 2013)

That's a lot for me!


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

you know you are addicted when you see food and the first thing that comes to mind isn't eating it.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 20, 2013)

Being so envious of others  soapers when they are able to get their first soap batches out before you.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 20, 2013)

When you say soap at least 45 times a day. 

When it's February and you already have a silver membership on WSP.

When you have soap curing on every surface of your house.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 20, 2013)

I made 10 lbs of soap yesterday and 5 lbs today


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 20, 2013)

*You know your addicted to making soap when....*

You look at the food containers  and think 'This could be a great mold'


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 20, 2013)

lol! you guys are awesome :mrgreen:


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 20, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I just figured out that i made 75 pounds of soap in the last couple of months lol! Thats over a pound a day. Not much by big time soapmakers measures, but Im proud of myself!


 

and the worst part about it.....you had actually planned on making more but didn't have the time to make it!!!!!!


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

when getting your hands all greasy feels good


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 20, 2013)

hlee said:


> when getting your hands all greasy feels good


 and it makes your nails grow stronger! :razz:


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 20, 2013)

*You know you're addicted to soap making when....*

You spend most of the day on the Forum & then 'Ooooooh, new soap porn!'


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

When you keep looking out the door for your "box"..... though it isn't due for days.:sad:


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 20, 2013)

When "don't drop the soap" has a completely different meaning to you than everyone else


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

when you feel slightly depressed when you have nothing to de-mold.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 20, 2013)

when you wait anxiously for one batch of soap to cure and planning on the next soaps to do..


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 20, 2013)

When you haven't made M&P soap  in _years_ yet dream about CP every night. And have never done that process yet!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 20, 2013)

hlee said:


> when you feel slightly depressed when you have nothing to de-mold.


 so me!!! :eh:


----------



## Nevada (Feb 20, 2013)

when you go straight to the oils isle


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 20, 2013)

When you actually dream about cutting into the soap loaf that is cooling on the rack!


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

when you wake up from a foggy dream and go **** I don't remember the recipe for that dream soap I was just making.


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

I need to create a "dream" soap now.:smile:


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 20, 2013)

^ when ya post like that! Lol


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 20, 2013)

hlee said:


> I need to create a "dream" soap now.:smile:


 Funny you mention that! Earlier today I told my BF that I wanted to make a soap called "blue dream"


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 21, 2013)

and I have one planned called "day dreamer"


----------



## Badger (Feb 21, 2013)

When you haven't made your first MP soap yet, much less CP, but still look longingly at the oil isle in the grocery store.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 21, 2013)

There's no time like today!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 21, 2013)

when you just about cry over a soap that didn't turn out right and get all down in the dumps until you remember tomorrow is a new day with new soapy ideas. Then you get excited all over again.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 21, 2013)

When you look at your son's red brich beer and say ' What a great color for soap...' And he does a facepalm.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 21, 2013)

When you have a slow day at work and spend your downtime on Soap Makers Forum.


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> When you actually dream about cutting into the soap loaf that is cooling on the rack!



Oh...I'm glad I'm not the only one!  I have soooo done this....or put a loaf to bed to either gel or not gel...and thought all night about how it was doing...so you get up and quietly sneak downstairs SEVERAL times without waking the house so your family doesn't realize who neurotic you've become!


----------



## Badger (Feb 21, 2013)

What about when you lie awake at night trying to figure out how to do different things with soap cause you are such a soap newb?


----------



## deb8907 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ditto all of the above, I feel your happy pain!


----------



## ruby61 (Feb 21, 2013)

When you fall asleep thinking of soap ideas and wake up thinking of them


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 21, 2013)

When you're watching a movie/tv show/commercial and you see some random product and you RUSH to the computer and hunt the forum/do a google search and see if anyone knows if it can be used in soap.


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

When you tuck in your insulated soap after peeking and DH laughs at you and says you look like you are tucking in a baby.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 21, 2013)

when you find yourself spending well over an hour in the plumbing section of home depot fitting together the perfect PVC molds.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 21, 2013)

You agree to make Dalek shaped soap _only_ if your 16 year old son will make the mold for you.



He's such a Whovian. XD


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 21, 2013)

...when you dont have any room for books on your book shelf because its filling up with soap...
...when your towel closet is full of soaping supplies and not towels..
...when you open the cabinet under your sink and there's nothing but an assortment of oils
....when your friends start telling you that you should go to soap-a-holics anonymous and you reply "does the soap making forum count?"


----------



## Badger (Feb 21, 2013)

I was actually thinking today that my linen closet would be a good place for soap.... I don't need a place for towels there, do I?


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 21, 2013)

When your DH says "I know, you need me to build you another soap mold" when you say out loud.... You know what I need?


----------



## siobhan1011 (Feb 22, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> and it makes your nails grow stronger! :razz:



you know I have just noticed this I have always had weak nails and now they are indeed getting stronger
<- stands up and announces to the room "my name is Siobhan and I am a soaping addict"


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 22, 2013)

....you wish you could think of a way to cancel Friday dinner with friends, open a bottle of good wine, turn on some jazz, and make soap


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 22, 2013)

"Hi.  My name is Daryl, and I'm a soap addict. It's been 3 days since my last swirl."


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 22, 2013)

When you show your daughter a pic of bacon looking soap here on SMF and she says, "Mom, you should make soap that looks like that and put fragrance in it that smells like bacon too.  Then you could call it MEATY MAN"  Oh Lordy, the addiction may just be contaigous!!!  LOL


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 22, 2013)

If you get the cold sweats when you run out of Coconut Oil...shaky hands when the lye inventory is low...racing heart when your color morphs during gel phase...the vapors when there's a delay in your Essential Oil shipment...tears over a partial gel....if the cocoa powder and coconut milk in your pantry is marked "For Soap Only"...if you suffer from PSS (Pre-Soaping Syndrome) while waiting for supplies or PSSD (Post Soaping Stress Disorder) after your supplies are gone...if you're willing to pawn your husband's prized 72" flat screen for more soap supplies...if you think you DO NOT have a soaping addiction when meeting all the described symptoms...YOU MAY HAVE A SERIOUS ADDICTION KNOWN AS "SOAPING".


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 22, 2013)

Coffee Beans, Oatmeal, Cocoa Powder, Coconut Milk, Goats Milk, and Sugar marked for soap making [email protected]&A!


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 22, 2013)

Badger said:


> I was actually thinking today that my linen closet would be a good place for soap.... I don't need a place for towels there, do I?



As long as it has a vent you should be fine. I used to keep soap in my towel closet till I realized it was causing DOS in my soaps cause it didn't have a vent x.x so now its just full of molds and everything I need for soaping.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 22, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> As long as it has a vent you should be fine. I used to keep soap in my towel closet till I realized it was causing DOS in my soaps cause it didn't have a vent x.x so now its just full of molds and everything I need for soaping.


 
I bought 3 cheap plastic shelving units that I keep in the spare bedroom  I have all my soaps sitting out on the shelves.  Lined up like little soldiers.  I used to store my soaping equipment on the shelves as well, but my soaps took over that space.  I just go in there....take a deep breath......and enjoy the fragrances.  Some days I notice some fragrances seem stronger than others.  And yes the soaping equipment went into the closet.


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm desperately trying to figure out what sewing and knitting supplies to sell to come up with the bank to support my habit and to make room on the shelves for all the pretty soaps.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 22, 2013)

...you sneak down to the "seedy" part of town because you heard about a guy who's trying to move a large shipment high grade Columbian lye on the cheap.  (psst...go to the back of the hardware store and ask for Larry...tell him you're looking to meet "The Red Devil."  Don't ask too many questions, and don't make any sudden movements.)


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 22, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> ...you sneak down to the "seedy" part of town because you heard about a guy who's trying to move a large shipment high grade Columbian lye on the cheap.  (psst...go to the back of the hardware store and ask for Larry...tell him you're looking to meet "The Red Devil."  Don't ask too many questions, and don't make any sudden movements.)




You crack me up!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 22, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> ....you wish you could think of a way to cancel Friday dinner with friends, open a bottle of good wine, turn on some jazz, and make soap


 Ditto!!! and i would feel so guilty lol!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 22, 2013)

alchemyandashes said:


> if you get the cold sweats when you run out of coconut oil...shaky hands when the lye inventory is low...racing heart when your color morphs during gel phase...the vapors when there's a delay in your essential oil shipment...tears over a partial gel....if the cocoa powder and coconut milk in your pantry is marked "for soap only"...if you suffer from pss (pre-soaping syndrome) while waiting for supplies or pssd (post soaping stress disorder) after your supplies are gone...if you're willing to pawn your husband's prized 72" flat screen for more soap supplies...if you think you do not have a soaping addiction when meeting all the described symptoms...you may have a serious addiction known as "soaping".


 lmao!!!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 22, 2013)

Reading this post makes me feel a little more "normal"!  Thought I was starting to lose it when I realized I was having trouble sleeping because my mind was racing with soap ideas and many other "crazy soap lady" things.  My husband has gotten to the point where he just shakes his head quietly when he sees me whipping out my stash of supplies or huffing a bar of awesome scented soap!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 22, 2013)

Mommysoaper said:


> Reading this post makes me feel a little more "normal"!  Thought I was starting to lose it when I realized I was having trouble sleeping because my mind was racing with soap ideas and many other "crazy soap lady" things.  My husband has gotten to the point where he just shakes his head quietly when he sees me whipping out my stash of supplies or huffing a bar of awesome scented soap!


 LOL, reading this just made me laugh.... I thought *I* was the only one who huffed soap :mrgreen:


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 22, 2013)

When you nearly cut your finger ...because that soap supply box you've been stalking for days finally shows up and you cant get the blessed thing open fast enough!


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 22, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> ...because that soap supply box you've been stalking for days



Speaking of which...

When you find yourself navigating to the USPS/Fed Ex/UPS site to track your packages... even though you know it won't be coming for days just hoping it might get there earlier.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 22, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> When you find yourself navigating to the USPS/Fed Ex/UPS site to track your packages... even though you know it won't be coming for days just hoping it might get there earlier.


 haha! Im so guilty of that!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 23, 2013)

You know you are addicted to soaping when your feet hurt too much at the end of the day to cook dinner or wash dishes, but you'll stand there by the scales and measure your oils....

(true story!)


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 23, 2013)

When you see a shopping bag, think it's oil for soapmaking and get really excited. Only to find out it's a head of cabbage. 

Sad but true


----------



## Smee (Feb 23, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I'm desperately trying to figure out what sewing and knitting supplies to sell to come up with the bank to support my habit and to make room on the shelves for all the pretty soaps.



No, no, no and NO!
Do NOT sell your sewing and knitting supplies!

Isn't there anyone else's stuff you can sell first???  :think:


----------



## 123seesix (Feb 23, 2013)

WOW i feel much better knowing it's not just me! I got bord years ago with food network & cooking this is a new ave. with alot of the same tecniques.and i like sayin saponifacation make me feel smart:-D.


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 23, 2013)

.. when you go out and buy a bottle of olive oil just to get you through the night..


----------



## Second Impression (Feb 23, 2013)

Your essential oil bottles outnumber your spice jars. I like to cook and bake so that took a while to accomplish


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 23, 2013)

When soap calc is the first tab you open whenever you open an internet browser.

When you take your kid's report card off the refrigerator to hang up soap recipes.


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2013)

My web page opens to google and then the first thing I have been opening has been this forum... that might say something too ;-)


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 23, 2013)

Smee said:


> No, no, no and NO!
> Do NOT sell your sewing and knitting supplies!
> 
> Isn't there anyone else's stuff you can sell first???  :think:



Sadly, as the only grown-up in the house, there really isn't.  The boy child might get miffed if I sell his legos...  And the girl child?  Well, there isn't much of value that a 4 year old has.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 24, 2013)

When you go to scrub the shower and find that there are 7 bars of soap in there......all different kinds.  LOL!


----------



## Smee (Feb 25, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> When you go to scrub the shower and find that there are 7 bars of soap in there......all different kinds.  LOL!



You mean the end-cuts and ones with imperfections, right?  

New Thread idea: how many bars of soap do you have in your shower/bath
right now?


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 25, 2013)

Smee said:


> You mean the end-cuts and ones with imperfections, right?
> 
> New Thread idea: how many bars of soap do you have in your shower/bath
> right now?


 
NO! :shock: LOL! I mean full bars of soap. We each have our own favorites and then a few others for us all to 'try out'.......just for good measure. And I forgot to even count the 2 crocheted bags that are hanging on the towel rod:shock::shock::shock:

eta that 2 of the bars are full sized hand bars.
I second the idea about 'soap bars in the shower' thread


----------



## Scentapy (Feb 25, 2013)

Well at least your family will use them!  My DH still "has to have" body wash.  BUT... I have my soap in soap dishes at the bathroom sink and kitchen sink and they do use those.

I agree to EVERYTHING everyone has said.  I am glad we all suffer the same side effects.  LOL.  

My particular favorite is that EVERYTHING is a possible ingredient.  When we go grocery shopping, I could care less about groceries to EAT... I just want stuff to SOAP with.


----------



## Valerie Ward (Feb 25, 2013)

I made my first batch of CP soap last Saturday, in the 8 days since, I've produced almost 25 lbs of soap.  So, yup, I'm hooked


----------



## Valerie Ward (Feb 25, 2013)

ooooo ooooo, did he make the mold?  My DH would absolutely LOVE it if I made him Dalek shaped soaps!!!



Moonshea Botanicals said:


> You agree to make Dalek shaped soap _only_ if your 16 year old son will make the mold for you.
> 
> 
> 
> He's such a Whovian. XD


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

My nieces would love Dalek shaped soaps also!


----------



## Smee (Feb 25, 2013)

Valerie Ward said:


> I made my first batch of CP soap last Saturday, in the 8 days since, I've produced almost 25 lbs of soap.  So, yup, I'm hooked



Repeat after me:

"Hello.  My name is Valerie and I'm a soapaholic, too."


LOL WITH you, not AT you, Valerie!  I did the same thing.
Oh wait...I'm still doing that.  :Kitten Love:  Think I'm needing an intervention here.


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 25, 2013)

Smee said:


> Repeat after me:
> 
> "Hello.  My name is Valerie and I'm a soapaholic, too."
> 
> ...



Intervention?  Why?

I figure it is a productive addiction.  I'm not doing heroin or smoking, so things could be so much worse.  (Although it probably isn't any cheaper than other vices...)


----------



## tryanything (Feb 25, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> You agree to make Dalek shaped soap _only_ if your 16 year old son will make the mold for you.
> 
> 
> 
> He's such a Whovian. XD



Okay if he does make a mold and you make this soap I must see it!  I can see doing a Tardis, at least that's a box.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 25, 2013)

Valerie Ward said:


> ooooo ooooo, did he make the mold?  My DH would absolutely LOVE it if I made him Dalek shaped soaps!!!



He's working on it as we speak. LOL


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 25, 2013)

tryanything said:


> Okay if he does make a mold and you make this soap I must see it!  I can see doing a Tardis, at least that's a box.



Oh yes I will post pics. I do think it will be a line of soaps like that....the TARDIS.....a Dalek....maybe a sonic screwdriver (10th Doctor, of course).....and a Adipose cause they are so CUTE!


----------



## Lilahblossom (Feb 25, 2013)

When nearly all the t shirts in your wardrobe have tiny holes surrounded by white.


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 25, 2013)

Lilahblossom said:


> When nearly all the t shirts in your wardrobe have tiny holes surrounded by white.



I was getting ready to type the same thing.  Wife says my tshirts look like a homeless person.  So I got a box of these - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040GTVIW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Aunt Polly (Feb 25, 2013)

You know you are addicted to soaping when the entire surface of the dining table is covered with soaping supplies and everyone has to eat where ever they can find a spot.


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

People east at their tables?  Thats what computer desks are for! ;-)


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 25, 2013)

Smee said:


> You mean the end-cuts and ones with imperfections, right?
> 
> New Thread idea: how many bars of soap do you have in your shower/bath
> right now?



I have 6 in the shower. 2 by the bathroom sink and 3 by the kitchen sink



 All different kinds


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 25, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> I have 6 in the shower. 2 by the bathroom sink and 3 by the kitchen sink All different kinds



That is SO true.  I have never used an actual bar of my soap because of all the nubs lying around the house in little bowls!!!!  I'll bet I have 6 different knobby ends of soap in my shower right now.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 25, 2013)

Badger said:


> People east at their tables?  Thats what computer desks are for! ;-)



Right, hello!? Why else would it be so deep? It's so you can get the keyboard out of the way so you have room for your plate!


----------



## Nevada (Mar 29, 2013)

When you are on crutches and pain meds and have at least 20 recipes written and supplies ordered!  

To my Soaper Friends, if you want some internet research send me private msg! Looks like I'll be home for 4 weeks or so :-(
Roy


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're down and out Nevada. Get well soon!


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 29, 2013)

Nevada said:


> When you are on crutches and pain meds and have at least 20 recipes written and supplies ordered!
> 
> To my Soaper Friends, if you want some internet research send me private msg! Looks like I'll be home for 4 weeks or so :-(


 
Sorry to hear you are laid up, Nevada.  And how nice of you to offer to do research.


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 29, 2013)

When you're quitting your job and decide to spend the last of your money on soap supplies.

It's not as bad as it sounds. I'm quitting to concentrate on school, and I live with my mom. So I'll be fine, just won't be able to buy anything else for a while!


----------



## christinak (Mar 29, 2013)

When you tell the family they just can't have dinner because the kitchen is filled up with soaping stuff 

When you keep checking the UPS website because the package has been in Buffalo, NY since 1 am on friday and that is only an hour and a half away from your house...and it says it will be delivered by the end of the day on MONDAY??!!

When you seriously contemplate driving to UPS in Buffalo to pick up your box!


----------



## seven8soap (Mar 29, 2013)

I try to keep everything filled at all times so I always have something to do if I would like. My molds stay filled, and my oils are measured out and ready to go.. when all my equipment is in use, I browse the forum, blog, wrap, try to tweak recipes, blend EOs, visualize colors, take notes on finished soap, check on curing soap and take notes about those. I think the primo part of soaping is stepping out of the shower without itching. Lol.


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 29, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> When you go to scrub the shower and find that there are 7 bars of soap in there......all different kinds.  LOL!



Lol! I have a total of 19 different soaps being used around the house. 7 of which are bar soaps in the shower. (The liquid shampoos make 9... *face palms*)


----------



## Badger (Mar 29, 2013)

Nevada, I am sorry to hear that you are laid up for so long :-(  I hope that you get better soon!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 29, 2013)

When you start a conversation with "One of my friends on the Soapmaking Forums said....." It's almost like from the movie 'American Pie'. _This one time, at band camp..._


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 3, 2013)

You know you're addicted to soap making when:

A.) you are going through withdrawals because you are not making soap everyday

B.) you check your cupcake batter for trace  (yes I really did this today) lol


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 8, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> You know you're addicted to soap making when:
> 
> A.) you are going through withdrawals because you are not making soap everyday
> 
> B.) you check your cupcake batter for trace  (yes I really did this today) lol


 LMAO! I've caught myself doing this too!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 8, 2013)

when... you are constantly "refreshing" the page to see if there has been any new replies or posts lol! :shock:


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally getting you taxes finished and now it comes down to ....
1. One of the 2 tattoos you have been trying to save up for (I will supply pics if people want to see what I want to get)
              OR
2. Soap supplies


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 8, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> Finally getting you taxes finished and now it comes down to ....
> 1. One of the 2 tattoos you have been trying to save up for (I will supply pics if people want to see what I want to get)
> OR
> 2. Soap supplies


 I wanna see!!!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 8, 2013)

This one will be on my right shoulder blade





 And this one will be wrapped around my left ankle as a charm anklet. The chain is there just to show what I wanted. All the charms have a special connection for me.


----------



## christinak (Apr 8, 2013)

Pretty....but I'd choose soap supplies for SURE!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 8, 2013)

When you buy the new food magazines to see which designs you might turn into soap art!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 8, 2013)

christinak said:


> Pretty....but I'd choose soap supplies for SURE!



Ahhh, but the true conundrum is if I get the job I am going for today I will have enough money for all three.

:think:
.... decisions, decisions


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 10, 2013)

Have you all seen this?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-3YegL3hn0&feature=share&list=UU6NFc1XyVdzuyQw-f9HG42g[/ame]


----------



## kazmi (Apr 10, 2013)

Lmao  :d:d:d


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 10, 2013)

*The end of my tattoo VS soap conundrum....*

one of my bfs said that I should start the outline of the tattoo and get the soapmaking supplies. I said he's evil and smart at the same time.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 11, 2013)

When everyone else complains about all the snow/rain, and you are thinking about all the free soft water you are collecting to make soap with!  

My bucket is outside getting some "spring rain" for soaping


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 11, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> When everyone else complains about all the snow/rain, and you are thinking about all the free soft water you are collecting to make soap with!
> 
> My bucket is outside getting some "spring rain" for soaping



Nice!


----------



## Genny (Apr 11, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> When everyone else complains about all the snow/rain, and you are thinking about all the free soft water you are collecting to make soap with!
> 
> My bucket is outside getting some "spring rain" for soaping



I'll send you some of our snow/ice we've been getting here for the last couple days.  We're supposed to get more tomorrow.

Hmm...what's the best way to package snow roblem:


----------



## Genny (Apr 11, 2013)

When you're making cookies, but your 1 yr old thinks you're making soap so she starts taking your oils & mixing bowls out of the soaping cabinet for you.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 11, 2013)

Genny said:


> I'll send you some of our snow/ice we've been getting here for the last couple days.  We're supposed to get more tomorrow.
> 
> Hmm...what's the best way to package snow roblem:



Dry ice?


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 12, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> When everyone else complains about all the snow/rain, and you are thinking about all the free soft water you are collecting to make soap with!
> 
> My bucket is outside getting some "spring rain" for soaping


 
If only we got the rain without the wind.  I'm afraid my buckets would blow away like our trash cans do!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> If only we got the rain without the wind.  I'm afraid my buckets would blow away like our trash cans do!



That stinks.  Can you put something in it to weigh it down?


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 12, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> That stinks. Can you put something in it to weigh it down?


 
I kinda doubt it.  Our trash cans are pretty heavy.  Nice thought, though!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 12, 2013)

When your excited to see how a swirl turned out and your being SUPER impatient to cut it!!!  And the only cure it just to make another soap to take your mind off of it for awhile.


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 12, 2013)

When you can't decide if your weekend plans should include multiple batches of soap (yes please) or stripping wallpaper (which has to get done - blech).


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

When you wake up in the morning and the first thing you do is check your "sleeping" soap to see if it is ready to unmold yet, even if it has only been 12 hours.


----------



## christinak (Apr 12, 2013)

When you laugh at Badgers post about "only" 12 hours and can't understand when people don't unmold at 8 hours like you do!  hehehehe


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Apr 12, 2013)

When friends and family members ask what you want for your birthday or a holiday gift & your answer is ALWAYS soap making supplies & equipment!


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 12, 2013)

I had to laugh....the other day I got carded at wally world for buying wine.  Of course once she saw my card she was like "oh you are WAY over 40"  yeah, thanks a lot.  Anyways, I thought it was funny because I wasn't even buying the wine to drink, it was for soap.....lol!


----------



## Smee (Apr 12, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I had to laugh....the other day I got carded at wally world for buying wine.  Of course once she saw my card she was like "oh you are WAY over 40"  yeah, thanks a lot.  Anyways, I thought it was funny because I wasn't even buying the wine to drink, it was for soap.....lol!




I haven't been carded in *YEARS*


But the checker at Sam's is getting pretty suspicious about all the olive oil I buy every time I shop there.  Maybe she thinks I'm one of the prepper people like that tv show???? :shh:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, you can't buy any alcohol in Indiana without getting carded, they have to punch in your DOB into the computer before they will ring you up.  I always feel bad because I manage to get the 18-20 year olds at the check out who have to call for someone else to punch it in for them.


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

I got carded when I was 40 to buy a lottery ticket!  I wasn't sure if I should be insulted or happy


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 12, 2013)

I was kind of feeling good about myself until she said I was WAY over 40.  But yes, you know you are addicted to soaping when the wine you buy is just for the soap.


----------



## christinak (Apr 12, 2013)

...when you buy fragrance oils WAY before you pay the electric bill.


----------



## redimp (Apr 12, 2013)

... when you are brand new to it but sit at your desk reading through this thread grinning and thinking 'ah so that's what is going to happen to me'.


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 13, 2013)

redimp said:


> ... when you are brand new to it but sit at your desk reading through this thread grinning and thinking 'ah so that's what is going to happen to me'.


 

Yes, that is right, the next time you buy alcohol you are going to get carded....lol!


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 13, 2013)

....when you've struggled for years with hating to clean the kitchen- but now you jump up and get it done happily, so the kitchen is clean & ready for soapmaking!


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 15, 2013)

...when your freezer is so full of goat's milk, oat milk, coconut milk and beer ice cubes that there is no room for food.

(Actually there is a method in my madness, as I have been after DH for several months to get the chest freezer I want.  He loves to smoke meats, but until he had no room for his meats, he wasn't interested.  He is on the trail of a new freezer now!)


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 15, 2013)

When you are posting on the soap forum from a rock concert because you don't like the opening band (this guy is so lame, bring on the Postal Service soon please).


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 15, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> When you are posting on the soap forum from a rock concert because you don't like the opening band (this guy is so lame, bring on the Postal Service soon please).



My bfs know that if I am on my cell looking at something. It's usually SMF. LOL :crazy:


----------



## bodhi (Apr 16, 2013)

When you make a little extra toss on the floor-because it cleaned it so nicely last time you spilled some.


----------

